# Anyone use 'marine' lights?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Just seen some superb lights online, but they're described as "marine lights". Does anyone else use so-called marine lights in their tropical set-up? Presumably they're marine because they aid coral growth, but is there any reason I can't use them in my plantless Malawi tank?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I use current usa orbit marine led. But I have a planted tank and I got to say they are amazing........at growing algae(and plants). They are really powerful and put off a wide spectrum of light. I am going to buy another set when I set up the wife's discus/angel planted tank. But I would say if you are looking for lights to go on a non planted tank there is no need for expensive aquarium lights. My hospital tank has just 2 $12 dollar shop lights with outdoor flood lights. Lights are only for viewing pleasure when no plants, or coral, are involved.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Take your point, but mine's a show tank and I don't want cheap lights. Also, I want ones with a timer setting, and like the idea of dimmer, sunrise, sunset and moon settings too, which only come on the expensive ones. My fish nearly have a heart attack every night when the lights suddenly come on with no phase-in function, so it'd be good to put that right.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

These are the lights, by the way: The Micmol G2 Programmable Colour Aqua Mini LED Marine Nano Light Unit [Link removed]

I think they're incredibly stylish...


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i use marine white tubes and 50/50 blue and a blue for night time viewing on my tank, got them from here [PM for website] cheapest i could find on the net , i also use one of there 3 t5 tube controllers so i can just have a blue tube on at night as the unit comes with 2 13amp plugs


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Looks like a good site and, as you say, very reasonably priced. I couldn't see any LED lights on there though, only T5s, which I don't want. Even with 8-9 hours' use a day, those LEDs last 15-20 years, so they're much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

thats why i went with led's, the ramp effect is what i like. not to mention the lightning and cloud effects. they are cool but i never use them execpt when im showing off to the guys 8) if money isnt an object, go with the ones where you like all their settings, look up the video reviews on you tube. that helped me when i was looking to buy. i bought before i planted the tank then planted due to algae problems. i will only ever buy these ones. little expensive but ver versitile


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

If this is a freshwater tank with no plants I would not purchase as light that is intended for use on corals. It will grow algae like none other! Coral reef lighting is overkill for freshwater and, in most cases, way to bright!

Check out the Current Satelite+ lights. They have a lot nice features and you can purchase a ramp timer for them that will have the effect you are looking for. The nice feature with these lights is that you can adjust the RGB lights to your heart's content in order to get the effect you desire. I'm guessing at $120 for the 48" version and $30 for the ramp timer they are still cheaper than most marine LEDs.

You could also look into Beamswork. They make a lot of nice LEDs in fresh, plant and marine color temps. They also have time ready units that allow you to have just a few lights on at a time to emulate sunrise or sunset. If you want more info on where to purchase these lights PM me. I have a couple of their fixtures and I really like them. They are great for the price!


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

They'd only grow algae if I have them on too long. Also, that's why I want the dimmer function, which means I can avoid any "overkill".

I want spotlights rather than strips because it's a seven-foot tank, so that narrows the options a bit.

Thanks for the pointer, though, appreciate it.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I do, in most of my tanks. The blue brings out the color in cichlids nicely.

I have a beamsworks LED on my 180. (6ft LED) from ebay.

On my 75 I have a Marineland t5HO 4x fixture. I have 1x actinic and 1 10,000K and one 6500K in it.

My 40B planted hi tech has a finnex fuge ray.

I have a odysessa t5h0 I move from around on my 20G's.

I like the look and color of the t5HO on the 75 but the fans are loud and it uses alot of power. If I had it to do over again, Id buy an LED for it, and I may yet. It came with the setup though. The beamsworks LED's are solid fixtures and a good buy for the money. I love the 6ft one on my 180.


----------

